# Poodles Born like that or docked??



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Are poodles born with short stubby tails or are they docked?

Are any breeds born with a short stubby tail?


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Poodles are docked. 

Welsh Pembroke Corgis are born with short tails, and some Austrailian Shepherds are. That's the only two I know of, only because I know people who own those breeds, but there's probably others.


----------



## pocky (Feb 15, 2007)

hi peace, i was also wondering with the same question u asked. i have a toy poodle and his tail is short so i thought maybe they docked poodles..


----------



## janie (Mar 6, 2007)

short tails are docked on poodles


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Bulldogs are mostly born wit hshort tails, though I do know of one that wasn't.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I was wondering because when I go to Pet Land (I know I know, I just love holding all the puppies me and the kid go once a week) they have some malti-poos with short (docked) and some with long. 

My malti-poo (max) has a long tail. When I asked at Pet Land the worker said that the poodles are born like that and maybe mine got the Malteese tail.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 12, 2007)

Dumb question coming.....is docking a tail what I think it is? Ouch! How and when is it done?


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

Tail docking is cutting the tail short (some breeds have a length standard like one or two inches long). I think they have to do it within the first 3 days of being born.

Not sure of the method - you can google search it.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

> When I asked at Pet Land the worker said that the poodles are born like that


You probabky know more than he does.. In their eyes, they are doing those puppies a good service. -shrug-


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Docking is what your thinking, they cut it off.
I guess the human race still has its barbaric tendancies. ( Just my honest opinion, no need to flame about it pro dockers)


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

peace36 said:


> When I asked at Pet Land the worker said that the poodles are born like that and maybe mine got the Malteese tail.



Those people know as much about dogs as I do about rocket science Poodles are NOT born with short tails, they are docked at three days old. A Maltese tail is over the back, similar to a pug but with less curl.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I kind of had a feeling they were wrong about that.

I have heard they dock some dogs tails for health/safety reasons. Like hunting dog so hmmm I am not sure maybe so it does not get hurt running though the woods.

I wonder why in the world they would have started docking the Poodles tail? In any case I am glad my little guy has his tail I do not see any need to dock it. 

Even now in the show ring for Pure Bred Poodles. I thought those people are supposed to be all about dogs and just crazy madley in love with dogs. Why do they insist they be docked to compete? I guess I would have to find a judge to get the answer to that one.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Pembroke wesh corgis, Old english sheep dogs have are naturaly bob-tailed

Some Australian sheepherds and Austrailian Cattle dogs are born with out a tail

And some breeds like the Bulldog are born with naturaly short screwed tails


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

> Why do they insist they be docked to compete?


Poodles were originally bred as working water fowl dogs, so the docked tail came out of utility in the water. The Pom at the end was like a flad to the hunters, and the shorter, sturdier tail was the dogs rudder in the water.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Ok. Thanks for the info. Since they are show dog IMO they should quit docking them.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

also with the boxers i no there hs been a few lines where they have breed the bobed tail in so they are about 3 inches long 

i personaly dont feel there is any thing wrong with docking under 3 days old yonger the better as long it is done by ppl who no what they r doing it is done for the reson is that the dog works and if injuring the tail it could die from it i have nown a dog to die after cutting his tail on a shoot and they bleed really bad and it cost him his life if u google it and find out about it its a shame how high the amlount of dogs that have died or have nearly died due to a tail injury and it dosnt take long for a dog to bleed to death either, i would thing docking a tail when born must be simular to cutting a babys umbilical cod in to a belly button,

but it is for personal prefrance but bye this summer in the uk dogs wont be aloud to be docked so i guess there will be alot more cases sadly 

xxx


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

> Since they are show dog IMO they should quit docking them.


Well, then again consider that Conformation shows exhibit the dogs in their original form for purpose. The same way some Gun Dogs are docked, and coats are trimmed a certain way, and Dew claws are removed, Poodles were clipped and docked for utility. What is unfortunate, is that some people in the Conformation Ring are not giving their breeds the opportunity to shine in their original purpose, and in my opinion, takes away a necessary essance of the breed that should be considered when judging. I can't imagine the disgust some judges must have when judging breeds like Border Collies or Gun Dogs and just KNOW by the dog's form and behavior that he hasn't been hunted or seen a damn sheep in its life.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

peace36 said:


> I kind of had a feeling they were wrong about that.
> 
> I have heard they dock some dogs tails for health/safety reasons. Like hunting dog so hmmm I am not sure maybe so it does not get hurt running though the woods.
> 
> ...



Poodle tails are very thin and break easily. They were originally docked becasue they would break when in the field hunting (which is what they were bred for) The coat trimming is for keeping the joints warm in the water and the tail puff was to make fun of The English Lion. The breed standard still calls for this set up to show the poodle as it was historically pictured.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh thanks. My little maltise poodle mix has his tail. He runs around like a crazy all throught the house and the yard. It is like they (Max & Mea my shih tzu) hunting eachother. I guess I will have to keep an eye on them that they do not break their tails


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I am learning to be a veterinary technician in school. we recently learned that you dock tails and remove dewclaws at 3-5 days old. the reason for doing it at that time is because their central nervous system is not well developed, so they cut the tail or dewclaw off with scissors and put stuff on it to stop the bleeding (if there is any, there isnt always), put a bandaid on and then put the puppy back with its littermates and is as happy as a clam! and the reason breeders do it to all of them is because they never know at that age which ones will be show quality and which will be pet quality.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh that is good (comforting) to know. Now I wont feel bad when I see all these docked tails. I had my shih-tzus rear dew claws removed when I had her fixed. I hope that was ok? The vet said they should not be there. He offered to do it for free. So I figured since she would be "out" from the surgery why not get that done too.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

The only dog I have had that had a docked tail and no dew claws was Bess our boxer and the breeder had her tail and dew claws done at about two or three days old. All of my others had their tails, ears and dew claws. I understand the reason for removing dew claws but I haven't bother to have it done because it would cause to much pain to an older dog for me to knowingly put them through. I know it wouldn't be agonizing but still.....that would hurt them and I would feel awful. My friend got her kitten at 10 weeks old and had it neutered and de-clawed at four months and the poor thing couldn't walk for almost two full days, she had to hand feed it. And my neighbour across the street went as far as having her large male tabby neutered, de-clawed, de-fanged and he was born without a tail. I feel SOO bad for her poor cat especially because they keep it outside so it has no way of defending itself at all now.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I never heard of someone de-fanging a cat before! How could they keep that cat outside? It has absolutly no chance against any other animals that want to fight it! the reason for declawing your cat is so it doesnt ruin your furniture, and at the least they should be an indoor and outdoor cat, not just outdoor. but I think soft paws are the best because I am totally against declawing and now defanging too.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Lucky thing they are not my neighbor. I think I would take that cat and find it a good home. That is horrible to have it "defanged?" declawed and then keep him outside. They sound demented.


----------



## Nooks (May 20, 2021)

Keno's Mom said:


> Tail docking is cutting the tail short (some breeds have a length standard like one or two inches long). I think they have to do it within the first 3 days of being born.
> 
> Not sure of the method - you can google search it.


All animals that are docked be it their tail or ears is usually done right after birth and there is a powder like substance that’s put on that is used to stop the bleeding. I actually watched someone dock the tails of some rat terriers and the puppies didn’t even wine as it is done quickly. So yeah it’s usually done right after birth where the bleeding is minimal.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Fourteen year old thread, and newer research has shown that puppies fo feel pain when docked, and docking can cause other issues down the line. That said, it's still legal to dock and crop in the US, even though some veterinary organizations have policies discouraging it.


----------

